# Dell AW3418DW oder Acer Predator X34P?



## Polypropylen (20. April 2018)

Welcher der beiden Monitore hat weniger Lotterieglück? 
Der Acer hat 8bit+FRC, der Dell nur 8bit. Das Panel ist wohl identisch.

Hat jemand einen der beiden Monitore und kann berichten?


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

Wie du schon selber festgestellt hast, ist es eine Lotterie.
Da der Dell nicht lieferbar ist, erübrigt sich die Frage ja auch fast wenn du jetzt einen Monitor brauchst.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

Bin mit meinem Dell AW3418DW sehr zufrieden.
Habe ihn seit Donnerstag und zuvor hatte ich nur 24 Zoll mit 16:9.
Farben sind sehr gut und sonst läuft er auch super. Möchte nicht mehr auf 16:9 wechseln.

Aber der scheint momentan Lieferengpässe zu haben.
Zum Acer kann ich nichts zu sagen.

Was mir jetzt aber an ihm fehlt ist ein Helligkeitssensor, denn mein Eizo hat dem Lichtverhältnisse die Helligkeit abends angepasst.
Was tagsüber sehr gut ist wird mir Abends wenn das Licht brennt oder gar aus ist zu hell. Stell ich Abends dunkler ist es mir Tagsüber dann zu dunkel.
Habe jetzt mal das Nachtmodus vom Windows 10 aktiviert, damit ist es wieder viel besser... aber ob das mit dem automatischem ein und ausschalten so klappt muss ich noch schauen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

WArum benutzt du nicht die Helligkeitsregelung oder erstellst verschiedene Profile?


----------



## Polypropylen (20. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie du schon selber festgestellt hast, ist es eine Lotterie.
> Da der Dell nicht lieferbar ist, erübrigt sich die Frage ja auch fast wenn du jetzt einen Monitor brauchst.



Brauche glücklicherweise nicht jetzt gerade akut einen Monitor, deshalb frage ich.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

Profile gibt es mehrere und ich kann auch eigene erstellen.
Leider müssen diese dann auch manuell am Bildschirm immer aufgerufen werden.
Die Software was Dell entwickelt hat unterstützt nur die Regelung der RGB LEDs.

Die Helligkeitsregelung muss auch manuell eingestellt werden.
Letztens hatte ich das Bild Abends gut eingestellt und mit Tageslicht kam es mir ein Ticken zu dunkel vor.
Heute hatte ich nachgestellt und fand es gut, aber jetzt zum Abend hin war es mir wieder zu hell.

Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nicht meine perfekte Einstellung gefunden.
EDIT: Habe mal ein anderen Profil gefunden was wieder gut ist, mal sehen wie es morgen in dunkle Spiele ist.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

Das ist dann beim Acer besser.
Da kannst 3 Profile komplett einstellen und wechseln daurt ne Sekunde bzw 2 Klicks am Monitor.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

Beim Dell ist es nicht anders, ich will aber nicht ständig was Täglich umstellen müssen.
Versuche aber jetzt eine andere Einstellung, momentan ist es damit gut.

Du kannst beim Dell auch bestimmte Funktionen als Schnelltaste setzen, zum Beispiel ein bestimmtes Profil oder die Helligkeitsregelung usw.

Edit: So habe mir jetzt auf erste Taste Profil1 was heller ist gesetzt und auf der zweiten Taste das Profil was etwas dunklerer ist und zur Zeit aktiv habe.
Mit nur nur zwei Tastendruck kann ich nun auch umschalten.

Klappt hier auch, hatte ich aber noch nicht versucht.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2018)

Ok, ich mag ne automatische Helligkeitsregelung garnicht, die macht nie genau das, was ich gerade will.

@TE
Im Endeffekt nehmen sich die Monitore nicht viel.
Pech kannst du mit beiden haben.
Wenn du aber nen guten Service wilslt, würde ich eher den Dell nehmen.
Da musst du aber drauf achten, dass der von nem zertifizierten Händler kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

Habe es jetzt erstmals so umgesetzt wie du geschrieben hattest.
Geht so auch, siehe Edit von mir.

Hast aber auch Recht, denn bei mir war das Licht hinter mir und manchmal kam ich mit dem Schatten auf den Sensor, so das ich es auch manchmal abgeschaltet hatte.

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt aber nicht die aktuelle Tastenbelegung, Bild ist noch Original Zustand.
Dort habe ich jetzt Profil1 und 2 vorbestimmt, also dann auch mit zwei Tasten drücken(2 Sek).

Ach so, der Bildschirm hat noch eine Dunkelstabilisierung, damit kann auch in dunkle Spiele heller gestellt werden.
Sind drei Stufen die dazu ausgewählt werden können.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2018)

Diesen Black Boost, Black Equalizer oder wie immer er heissen mag, hat heutzutage so ziemlich jeder Gamingmonitor..
DAs Bild sieht zwar Kacke dadurch aus, aber es hilft halt bei vielen Spielen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

Habe es auch getestet und mir gefiel es auch nicht, habe ich daher auch aus.
Genauso wie mit der Reaktionszeit, normal, schnell und superschnell. Im Spiel finde ich die Einstellungen ok, wobei schnell da besser ist.
Im Browser jedoch gibt es leichten Rand beim Text wenn gescrollt wird. Habe ich daher auch auf normal stehen, damit ist es überall gut.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

Stehe gerade auch vor der Entscheidung... Entweder Dell AW3418DW, Acer Predator X34P oder Asus ROG Swift pg348q? Glaube technisch sind alle auf einem Level. Meine Frage bezieht sich dann eher auf die Verarbeitung und eben auf die Lotterie einen perfekten panel zu erhalten.

Dann eine weitere Frage... Gibt es Monitor mit ähnlichen technischen Spezifikationen inklusive GSync in einem Monitor welcher nicht so futuristisch wie eine gaming Monitor aussieht? Samsung hat der schöne wie ich finde jedoch keiner davon hat GSync


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2018)

Der Asus hat nur ein 60Hz Panel, während der Dell und Acer ein 100Hz Panel haben.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Asus hat nur ein 60Hz Panel, während der Dell und Acer ein 100Hz Panel haben.




Der asus kann auch in 100hz laufen ..Mit overclocking was bei den anderen ja auch so ist oder nicht ?wie teste ich eigentlich ob ich ein gutes Panel habe ?sprich pixelfehler ,weissausleuchtung usw?


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Richtig, nur OC mit dem Bildschirm muss nicht immer Fehlerfrei laufen, ist halt übertaktet wo es keine Garantie gibt das es damit Problemlos und sauber laufen wird.
Beim Acer und beim Dell erreichst du halt ohne OC schon 100Hz und die 120 Hz mit OC. Mein Dell läuft gut mit OC, habe aber ein Sammelthema zu meinem Dell gelesen da sollen die 120Hz nicht bei jedem sauber laufen.

Mir standen auch vor dem Kauf diese drei Bildschirme im Auge, den Asus hatte ich wegen den 60Hz abgeschrieben und zum Dell hatte ich ein besonderes Angebot gefunden.
Auf Pixelfehler oder Lichthöfe usw. kannst du mit dem Eizo-Test testen.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

ok danke dir Habe den Asus etwas voreilig bestellt da ich nur gutes gelesen habe , auch in tests. Wie z.b gute Bildkalibrierung , guter Gamer Monitor und eben die 100 hz. Aber das hört sich jetzt dann wiederum nicht so gut an. Werde ihn dann zu Alternate zurückschicken. Hoffe die machen das ohne weiteres. Der Dell wäre dann mein Favorit, ist jedoch nicht lieferbar. Dann bleibt ansich nur der Acer, welchen ich aber ansich auch nicht so dolle finde.

Eine weitere Alternative wräre der Acer Predator Z35P . Kann men diesen mit dem Dell und den beiden anderen vergleichen ?


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Gegen den Acer Predator Z35P würde nach meiner Sicht auch nichts gegen zu sprechen.
Nur kann ich da nichts aus persönlicher Erfahrung mit beitragen.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

momentan bin ich überfragt weil ansich nichts optimal ist. Seblst bei dem Dell wird von schlechter Ausleuchtung geredet, generell bei Widescreen von Blacksheeding usw. Dabei möchte ich einen Wide Screen haben wo auch noch die  Samsung Dot Technolige in Frage kommt dann aber kein G Sync hat. Also so richtig gut ist das alles nicht...Problem ist, ich habe keinen Monitor mehr und brauche also eh einen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Wird viel geredet... einfach selber schauen ob es für dich in Ordnung ist, vieles fällt auch nicht auf so das jeder anderes darüber entscheidet.
Meiner hat keine Pixelfehler, hat keine Lichthöfe(Backlightbleeding), zumindest sehe ich nichts davon mit Tageslicht während des Eizo-Test mit unterschiedlichen Testfarben des ganzen Bildschirm. Hersteller schreiben aber auch dazu das dieser Test bei Tageslicht gemacht werden soll, da in der Dunkelheit es Technisch nicht möglich ist die ganz verhindern zu können.

Das einzige was er wie jeder IPS Panel hat sind diese Graue Verschleierungen(IPS-Glow) wenn von der Seite betrachtet wird. Das hat sogar mein UHD 55Zoll Fernseher und stört mich nicht da ich mittig davor sitze.

Zum Asus ROG Swift pg348q hatte ich mal wegen den Hz was gesucht gehabt und einige Forenbeiträge gefunden wo der angeblich nach einer Zeit eine Fehlfunktion haben soll wo nur die 60Hz laufen und kein OC mehr möglich wäre. Zumindest was ich damals dazu fand und es waren schon einige Beiträge über Google dazu zu finden. Natürlich glaube ich nicht das jeder Bildschirm betroffen sein wird denn Foren besuchen auch Käufer die Hilfe suchen. Aber das gibt einen dann schon was zu denken.

Im übrigem kannst du sofern der Monitor noch nicht versendet ist bei Alternate wieder stornieren.
Dazu ist sogar ein Link in der Bestell Email vorhanden.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

Ja ich werde schon ganz bekloppt. Man liest und liest und liest. Der eine hat kein Gysinc, der andere ist zu klein oder hat dann nur eine 2550 x .... auflösung wobei ich 3440x1440 mind haben möchte. Gerne auch 4k wobei dann die HZ zahl und FPS zu niedrig werden. Sprich 4 k ist erstmal raus bis 144hz und 4k machbar sind. Dann wiederum brauche ich mind die 100 HZ wobei diese im beretis gelieferten Rog Swift nur mit Overclocking möglich ist. Probiere ich dies aus und das Dingen bekommt einen SChaden stehe ich da..Null  Garantie... 

Man muss immer vom Gefühl her mit einer Menge Kompromisse leben und da frage ich mich, wenn ich schon 1000 Euro ausgebe, wieso das dann so sein muss. Dann als I tüpfelchen noch das Design...Wieso müssen Gamingmonitore so "ausrasten" ? Das sieht alles nach billigen Plastik aus. Wenn ich dazu meinen 65 Zoll 4k 8090 ansehe sind das einfach welten. Das Teil soll gut aussehen und auch hier ist ansich auch nicht wirklich dabei. Bin momentan überfragt und übermorgen kommt der neue PC ( Momentan nur einen Laptop, da der alte Rechner verkauft wurde) und ich habe keine Monitor der mich zufrieden stellt. Villt sagt mir der Asus auch zu, wobei ich dann immer noch die bedenken habe was das Overklocking angeht. Sollte ich dies nicht nutzen können kann ich wenn ich eh nur mit 60hz spiele auch auf 4 k gehen. Das Design kann ich eventuell noch ertragen, da er sowieso an die Wand kommt....das der Fuss ja ganz dezent ist, steht das Teil ja mittig auf dem Tisch. Manchmal frage ich mich was sich die Designer so ausdenken.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2018)

Wenn du mindestens 100Hz brauchst und Gsync willst, dann musst du auch immer 100fps haben, das ist dir hoffentlich klar.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Wenn du alle Meinungen dazu immer ließt kannst du nur bekloppt werden, ließ dir auch einige Bewertungen deren Käufer durch.
Denn einige geben auch nur jenes weiter was sie selbst so immer lesen und haben auf bestimmte Modelle keine eigene Erfahrungen.
Natürlich hat auch einiges mit Glück zu tun, ich machte mir daher besonders Gedanken dazu, da meiner 270 Euro unter dem Neupreis aus dem Outlet war und ich mir dachte... muss ja ein Grund dazu geben. Der Monitor hatte keine Gebrauchsspuren und stand 1A da und wie bereits berichtet keine Fehler. Bin sehr überrascht gewesen und das bei B-Ware.

Nur der Karton sah aus als hätten Mäuse daran herum genagt und als wäre er 100 Jahre in einem verstaubten Keller gelegen.
Aber sobald ich den oberen Karton entfernte und darin der Monitor samt Transportsicherung(Weichschaum) zum Vorschein kam war alles wieder Neuwertig und Top.

Ich bin voll zufrieden und möchte meinen nicht mehr missen.
An das 21:9 Format habe ich mich mittlerweile sehr gewöhnt und es macht viel mehr Spaß damit Spiele zu besuchen.
Komme fast nicht mehr davon weg, so viel habe ich früher nicht gespielt...


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du mindestens 100Hz brauchst und Gsync willst, dann musst du auch immer 100fps haben, das ist dir hoffentlich klar.



Das ist mir klar und sollte fast immer passen.


----------



## urkent (16. November 2019)

selbes Panel schön und gut.

mein x34 taugte nicht für das neueste call of duty. das ist mit Sicherheit schöner und besser als es der Bildschirm war.
dafür muss mit der Bildschirm ein bisschen besser sein.

ich hätte es eigentlich auf den alienware abgesehen.

da beide aber dasselbe Panel haben, bleibt nur eine Frage:  ist die Pixel reaktionszeit auch wirklich so gut wie bei dem alienware?

wenn der alienware wäre auch doppelt so schnell hinsichtlich lag.

jetzt will ich nur wissen, welche wirklich wohl schneller ist . . .  da wird es wohl doch einen Unterschied geben

also unterschied alienware 3418DW u. X34p

x34 ist eindeutig durchgefallen

Geldgeschenk von 1000,- kann man sich übrigens die Frage sparen.
  AW3420DW   IPS  2ms  120hz


----------



## Steelbender (16. November 2019)

Leichenfledderung?
Was spricht gegen den LG 34GK950G.
Der ist ja schon überteuert aber die Alienwarepreise sind einfach lächerlich oO


----------

